# I miss you, Butters



## katie2007 (May 27, 2014)

Butters was born on October 3, 2007, along with his sister, Rooster, and we got them shortly after. He was always a beautiful, happy bunny. He loved giving kisses and was unbelievably loving. He loved to cuddle next to me when I watched TV and never got into trouble. He passed away suddenly while we were sleeping, and we found him this morning, May 27th. I'm not sure what caused his death. He was perfect to me in every way and I will always love him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful bunny.


----------



## lovelops (May 30, 2014)

Butters was a beautiful rabbit and I feel for your loss. I just lost a new rabbit that I rescued around the first week of May after she was treated by the vet for the wrong illness. She died in my arms, so I know how shocking it is to suddenly find your baby gone. Butters looks like my mini Chico and sounds like him.

Chico likes to watch TV also. He and his sister, Chica will be 2 years old June 9th. They look like they are/were Harlequins, no matter what they were/ are beautiful rabbits and I understand how you feel and just try to hang in there and spend some time with his sister so she won't get depressed. Lavish some more time on her and talk to her more to get her through this also. She has lost the one constant in her life and it's going to be worse on her than you at this point. Please keep us posted on how she is doing ok? And hang in there....

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (May 30, 2014)

I got cut out of my reply in attaching the photo of Baby Marta so you can see my baby that just passed as well...

You take care and keep us updated on Rooster, ok?

Vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Jun 4, 2014)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Losing a pet suddenly without explanation is always extremely difficult. Butters sounds like he was such a wonderful rabbit. Hugs from Bandit and I.


----------



## pani (Jun 4, 2014)

ray: Binky free, Butters. It sounds lile he was a lovely boy.


----------

